# Viene a piovere



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Vorrei sapere se considerate la frase ''viene a piovere'' colloquiale, regionale, scorretta oppure accettabile in italiano - ed in quale misura o registro.  Alcuni (anche nel forum) l'hanno usata normalmente (es. https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/stavo-pensando-di-uscire-ma-poi-venne-a-piovere-e-decisi.2485971 altri la considerano evidentemente inaccettabile (es: #10 verbo impersonale "parere" , ed anche #4 ti cucino = cucino a te/cucino te ...).
Qui nell'Italia Settentrionale sembra essere una frase di uso molto comune (ad es. sia in Lombardia che in Emilia)

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente dei Vostri pareri.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Cosa significa?


----------



## bearded

Significa ''comincia a piovere / sta per piovere'' (vedi #11 verbo impersonale "parere"). Mi sembra già chiaro che non si capisce questa frase nel Salento.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Grazie Bearded per aver aperto questo filone. Non l'avevo fatto in precedenza poiché mi sembrava un po' scorretto nei confronti di chi l'aveva utilizzata. Come avevo già accennato, la frase in questione non mi sembra corretta e soprattutto non è italiano standard e tanto meno letterario. Non l'avevo mai udita prima, anche se, a dire il vero, posso capirne vagamente il significato. Come avevi precisato bene tu, credo si tratti di una forma colloquiale regionale, impiegata soprattutto in certe aree dell'Italia boreale.  Vediamo che cosa ne pensano gli altri utenti, ma dalla risposta di Pietruzzo, mi pare che la mia analisi non sia poi così peregrina.


----------



## bearded

Visto che la frase suona ''strana'' ad orecchie italo-centrali ed incomprensibile in (talune?) zone meridionali, comincio a convincermi che sia solo di uso regionale settentrionale.

In generale,  secondo me non è scorretto o indelicato chiedere lumi nel forum circa espressioni che si sono viste usare da un altro partecipante, qualora uno abbia curiosità al riguardo. Ma io osservo il galateo meno di quanto non faccia l'amico Olaszinhok.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Infatti io stavo pensando a un francesismo ma "venir de" significa il contrario. Comunque la lingua italiana sostanzialmente si nutre di regionalismi. Auguro buona fortuna anche a questo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> comincio a convincermi che sia solo di uso regionale settentrionale.


Potrebbe essere, infatti pur non dicendolo non ho dubbi sul cosa significhi.


----------



## lorenzos

Per la Crusca pare sia corretta, almeno a giudicare da questa risposta:
_"Nel caso dei verbi “metereologici” assistiamo a usi variegati _[tra ausiliari essere e avere]_. Una norma suggerita è quella di distinguere se si intenda un'azione protratta nel tempo o meno: se si vuole dire che “*è venuto a piovere*” diremo “è piovuto”; se intendiamo che la pioggia “ha continuato a cadere per...” useremo “ha piovuto”._​Nel Veneto non credo di averla mai sentita, o comunque non ci ho mai prestato attenzione, il che significa che non la consideravo strana.
Mi piace molto (come "viene a cadere", viene a dire", viene a portare") e credo che comincerò ad usarla.
Non so se si dice anche "viene a nevicare", viene a grandinare"... ma queste proprio mi rifiuterei.
-----
*Rettifica*: su Cruscate: Filone - «Venire a piovere» mi si fa notare che quella riportata "_non è una «risposta della Crusca», sibbene di un occasionale frequentatore del suo fòro_". Risposta tuttavia né censurata né corretta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A me non piace per niente e mi suona malissimo. Debbo assolutamente chiarire la cosa...
Ho chiesto lumi e mi è stato risposto che si tratta di un'espressione colloquiale regionale.


----------



## bo-marco

Nel mio dialetto si dice "a vin a piovar" quando, osservando i nuvoloni nel cielo, si prende atto che sta per piovere, tradotto in italiano "viene a piovere". Un po' come  STO A MANGIARE al posto di STO MANGIANDO. E' accettabile? Posso usare invece la forma SONO DIETRO A MANGIARE, calco dialettale per calco dialettale?


----------



## bearded

bo-marco said:


> Nel mio dialetto si dice "a vin a piovar" quando, osservando i nuvoloni nel cielo, si prende atto che sta per piovere, tradotto in italiano "viene a piovere". Un po' come  STO A MANGIARE al posto di STO MANGIANDO. E' accettabile? Posso usare invece la forma SONO DIETRO A MANGIARE, calco dialettale per calco dialettale?


Come ha scritto Pietruzzo, i regionalismi nutrono la lingua italiana - penetrandovi.  Anche nel mio dialetto (bolognese) si dice _al vén a pióver, _e a quanto pare questo regionalismo si sta diffondendo nella lingua. Credo che ''sto a mangiare'' sia di origine romanesca (_sto a magnà)_, o almeno suona romanesco al mio orecchio. Però francamente ''sono dietro a mangiare'' per me è ancora troppo 'dialettale': cioè ci sono dei limiti all'accettazione delle locuzioni dialettali, e ritengo che ''essere dietro a...'' superi questi limiti.
Spero che questa risposta mi sia concessa dai moderatori, anche se spazia su due modi di dire 'fuori tema'.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il problema dei regionalismi o delle espressioni gergali non "standard" è che spesso sono incomprensibili e di conseguenza astruse per chi non le usa correntemente. "Venire a piovere" è una di queste. Non fa parte del mio linguaggio e guarderei in modo perplesso chiunque la impieghi con me, in una conversazione privata. Ovviamente ci si abitua a tutto. Se vivessi in una zona dov'è comune, probabilmente ci farei l'orecchio.
A questo proposito, come avvertite l'espressione: "si è messo a piovere", per " ha cominciato a piovere"?


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> come avvertite l'espressione: "si è messo a piovere", per " ha cominciato a piovere"?


Come standard. ''Mettersi a fare qualcosa'' per 'cominciare a fare qualcosa' credo che sia standard.  Il fatto che qui sia usato impersonalmente secondo me non cambia la situazione.


----------



## francisgranada

Per me l'espressione "viene a piovere" è _grosso modo_ comprensibile (anche per chi non la usa o non la conosce). Dico _grosso modo_ perché ho una domanda a proposito: nelle zone (regioni) dove questo costrutto viene usato, "_viene a ..._" semplicemente sostituisce il costrutto "_sta per ..._" oppure coesitono entrambi i modi?

Mi spiego: per me intuitivamente "_sta per piovere"_ non significa esattamente lo stesso _che "comincia a piovere" _(credo quando "sta per piovere", allora non ancora piove ...). Quindi, anche "_viene a piovere"_ potrebbe avere un significato leggermente diverso da "_sta per piovere"_. Per esempio, ipoteticamente riesco ad immaginare la frase (forse mi sbaglio ...): _"domani/tra un'ora viene a piovere"_, mentre _"domani/tra un'ora sta per piovere"_ no ha troppo senso ...


----------



## bearded

Credo che ''viene a piovere'' equivalga a ''la pioggia sta arrivando'': quindi subito o tra mezz'ora o fra tre ore...E' un'espressione ''polivalente''.
E senz'altro coesiste con le altre espressioni 'standard' dal significato analogo, e magari più precise.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Credo che ''viene a piovere'' equivalga a ''la pioggia sta arrivando'': quindi subito o tra mezz'ora o fra tre ore...


 Ecco, non mi è venuto in mente il verbo _arrivare _... altrimenti mi sarei espresso un po' meno complicatamente . Comunque, dalla tua risposta mi pare che qualche differenza (sfumatura) ci sia. Poi in pratica forse non è tanto rilevante (per cui "polivalente") ...


----------



## reginof

Mai sentita. Però, onestamente parlando, non credo sia grammaticalmente scorretta. Forse è solo poco diffusa come espressione.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Reginof, non è un'espressione dell'Italiano _standard_, ma regionale. In altre parole, non la trovi nei dizionarî o fra le espressioni della lingua italiana. Se ci fosse, dovrebbe avere accanto la dicitura: regionale, probabilmente settentrionale, poiché è un calco di un'espressione dialettale presente in alcuni dialetti.


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> Reginof, non è un'espressione dell'Italiano _standard_, ma regionale. In altre parole, non la trovi nei dizionarî o fra le espressioni della lingua italiana. Se ci fosse, dovrebbe avere accanto la dicitura: regionale, probabilmente settentrionale, poiché è un calco di un'espressione dialettale presente in alcuni dialetti.


Quel "venire" non potrebbe essere interpretato come verbo fraseologico?

Ecco perché credo che sia grammaticalmente corretta.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> regionale, probabilmente settentrionale


A me risulta usata in Emilia e Lombardia.  Mi piacerebbe sapere se questo regionalismo è presente o meno anche altrove (ad es. in Piemonte, Liguria, Trentino...?).


----------



## aefrizzo

bearded said:


> A me risulta usata in Emilia e Lombardia.  Mi piacerebbe sapere se questo regionalismo è presente o meno anche altrove (ad es. in Piemonte, Liguria, Trentino...?).


Sicilia occidentale, frase corrente quando il cielo è nero ma ancora "indeciso".


----------



## bearded

aefrizzo said:


> Sicilia occidentale, frase corrente quando il cielo è nero ma ancora "indeciso".


Ah, interessante! Allora c'è una diffusione anche nel Sud.  Nel caso del cielo indeciso, noi aggiungeremmo un 'forse': _forse viene/verrà a piovere._


----------



## aefrizzo

Altra frase qui equivalente: Vuole piovere.
E per analogia: ma che viene a dire (che vuol dire? che significa?).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Vuol piovere, sta per piovere, sta per mettersi a piovere, mi sembrano tutte frasi corrette e standard.
Questo "venire a piovere" mi sta girando per la testa da giorni: sono certo che prima o poi l'userò anch'io. 
Luoghi dove non si usa: Puglia, Marche e  Italia centrale, Toscana compresa, e questo può far la differenza. Attendo smentite, comunque.  Se si dovesse usare a Roma o Firenze, mi arrendo! Debbo dire che faccio davvero fatica ad immaginare una frase del genere in bocca toscana o romana; semplicemente perché non esiste né in toscano, né in romanesco. M'incuriosisce l'eventuale uso in Campania...


----------



## bearded

Attenzione a parlare di Marche: siamo certi che non si dica ''viene a piovere'' neppure nella parte gallo-italica (prov. Pesaro-Urbino) dove i dialetti sono ''romagnolizzanti''? Magari qualcuno di quelle parti ce lo potrebbe confermare.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ho amici di quelle parti e anche del Montefeltro, considera che io abito vicino a Senigallia, praticamente al confine fra la provincia di Pesaro e quella di Ancona: mai sentito. Non apriamo qui una discussione sulla complessa situazione linguistica delle Marche. 
Posso dire l'effetto che mi fece quando lessi il messaggio: "viene a piovere", pensai d'istinto: "chi e da dove  viene a piovere?"  Tanta era la poca familiarità con quest'espressione.
Ora non riesco più a togliermela dalla testa...


----------



## bearded

Ringrazio ancora Voi tutti per le risposte.


----------



## King Crimson

bearded said:


> A me risulta usata in Emilia e Lombardia.



Concordo, anche a me risulta abbastanza familiare, ovviamente in un registro colloquiale / informale.


----------



## sarpantra

Buongiorno a tutti. Non sono certo al 100%, ma questa espressione sembra essere un calco dal “Future Composé” francese, che si usa per esprimere un evento che sta per accadere o una intenzione di fare qualcosa in un futuro immediato. “Il va pleuvoir” sarebbe “va a piovere”.
Questa costruzione linguistica potrebbe essersi fissata nei dialetti gallo-italici. Inoltre esiste anche in spagnolo “va a llover” il che spiegherebbe anche la diffusione in Sicilia e nel Sud Italia, interessato da circa due secoli dalla dominazione spagnola.
In conclusione anch'io direi che “viene a piovere” non sia italiano standard, bensì una traduzione letterale dai dialetti (non solo del Nord) all'italiano.
Vorrei comunque chiarire che è una mia ipotesi, bisognerebbe avere il riscontro di un linguista.
Un saluto a tutti.
Grammatica francese: Le futur composé
32. Grammatica spagnola: Ir a + infinito | grammatica, spagnola, ir, infinito INMSOL


----------



## Olaszinhok

A proposito di venire a piovere, che ho avversato nei miei precedenti messaggi, avrei qualcosa da aggiungere. In un libro che sto leggendo: " Lo scisma della Mezzaluna", l'autore Massimo Campanini ad un certo punto scrive: "..l'egiziano Abd al Razzaq Ahmad al- Sanhuri, veniva a teorizzare il califfato come una sorta di..."
A parte l'errore di mettere la virgola fra il soggetto e il verbo; che ne pensate di questo "venire a teorizzare?". Si tratta di un professore universitario e di uno dei maggiori storici di questioni medio-orientali.


----------



## bearded

L'analogia col francese è plausibile, ma non spiega come mai in francese c'è andare e nel nostro modo di dire c'è venire - sempre riferendoci al futuro. Comunque in italiano le locuzioni con ''venire a...'' sono abbastanza numerose (regionali e non, con significato di futuro o no) - vedi #8 - ed io aggiungerei anche _Questo che cosa mi viene a significare? _E' per questo motivo che il regionalismo ''viene a piovere'' (e in fondo anche la frase del Campanini) a me in quanto emiliano suona tanto naturale, e ho voluto appurare quanto naturale/innaturale fosse anche per gli altri.


----------



## Olaszinhok

sarpantra said:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Non sono certo al 100%, ma questa espressione sembra essere un calco dal “Future Composé” francese, che si usa per esprimere un evento che sta per accadere o una intenzione di fare qualcosa in un futuro immediato. “Il va pleuvoir” sarebbe “va a piovere”.



Semmai Sarpantra, la struttura francese potrebbe aver influenzato certe locuzioni italiane sempre più diffuse, ma ugualmente scorrette (parere personale), come:_vado a dire, andrò a risolvere, vado ad esporre_, senza comportare alcun movimento fisico.


----------



## King Crimson

> *NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:*
> Capisco che i confronti con altre lingue possano essere utili a spiegare l'etimologia di un termine o di un'espressione, ma in questo forum l'unica lingua ammessa è l'italiano, quindi cerchiamo di evitare o almeno limitare al minimo interventi in altre lingue. Se poi qualcuno volesse approfondire questi aspetti etimologici ricordo a tutti che abbiamo anche il forum Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics (EHL), dove non esiste alcuna restrizione sulle lingue utilizzate.


----------



## lorenzos

Olaszinhok said:


> Semmai Sarpantra, la struttura francese potrebbe aver influenzato certe locuzioni italiane sempre più diffuse, ma ugualmente scorrette (parere personale), come:_vado a dire, andrò a risolvere, vado ad esporre_, senza comportare alcun movimento fisico.


Mah... anche _vengo a dire, verrò a risolvere, vengo ad esporre_ non comportano "alcun movimento fisico", se non quello della lingua. Ciao.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Mah... anche _vengo a dire, verrò a risolvere, vengo ad esporre_ non comportano "alcun movimento fisico", se non quello della lingua. Ciao



In realtà la situazione è molto complessa, ma sarebbe fuori tema qui; molto è stato scritto su certe espressioni come: _vado a dire o vado ad esporre_. Ripeto non è questa la sede.
P.S. Le forme dell'italiano classico sono: mi accingo a, sto per, sono sul punto di, ecc.


----------



## sarpantra

Sì in effetti avete ragione. In questo caso non c'è un'esatta corrispondenza di verbi anche se il dubbio di un'influenza straniera mi rimane. @king  grazie per l'informazione, questo forum potrebbe essere molto interessante per me!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Salve,
Da Firenze e dintorni la frase "viene a piovere"  si capisce, ma suona un po' innaturale. Dopo aver letto il messaggio n*29 su una possibile influenza del francese, ho subito capito cosa non mi tornava dell ' espressione: la frase  che ho sentito spesso e' diversa:
"Va a piovere" o "Va alla pioggia" .
Non penso sia italiano corrente!
Il significato e'quello espresso nel post 14 e un altro che non riesco a trovare: una sorta di previsione metereologica per un futuro non troppo lontano ma non immediato, non sta piovendo ancora, ma ci sono nuvoloni carichi all 'orizzonte, magari un vento forte.. Forse tra un' ora piovera' ma poi, forse  non piove, o piove il giorno dopo .
Nel francese il "va +infinito"  esprimere un futuro, il "vien de + infinito"  un recente passato,  se non sbaglio.

Aggiungo che l'espressione e' usata al presente, cosi' com' e',  puo ' essere usata con il futuro "Andra' a pioverere", ma non al passato, non si puo' declinare in tutti i tempi!  E, mi pare, solo per la pioggia. 
La seconda si usa per la pioggia, la neve, la grandine...e basta ". " Va alla neve/grandine/pioggia".


----------



## Calicot

Io, cresciuta tra profondo Sud Italia e Roma, la frase in questione la comprendo perfettamente, non mi suona male (viene a piovere, è venuto a piovere, verrà a piovere) e probabilmente l'ho anche usata. Sicuramente non vale lo stesso per "viene a nevicare" o "viene a grandinare", è un'espressione che lego unicamente alla pioggia.


----------



## oufti

E d'uso corrente in francese, p.e. : "S'il venait à pleuvoir ce soir que feriez-vous ?"
" Se venisse a piovere stasera che cosa fareste ?"
Forse deriva dal francese, tanto più che sembra di uso settentrionale (Valle d'Aosta, Piemonte, Liguria) ?


----------



## sarpantra

oufti said:


> E d'uso corrente in francese, p.e. : "S'il venait à pleuvoir ce soir que feriez-vous ?"
> " Se venisse a piovere stasera che cosa fareste ?"
> Forse deriva dal francese, tanto più che sembra di uso settentrionale (Valle d'Aosta, Piemonte, Liguria) ?



@oufti  Anche secondo me è un'ipotesi altamente probabile, anche perché nei dialetti italiani settentrionali ci sono, in alcuni casi,
parole francesi che non hanno neppure subito una mutazione.
Lo stesso è successo anche per molte strutture sintattiche, reggenze verbali, frasi fatte, espressioni fisse  e molte altre cose.

Spero di non aver violato le norme del forum, anche se non credo perché in questo caso (almeno personalmente) non sto parlando di traduzioni da una lingua all'altra, ma di evoluzioni, mutazioni e fenomeni macro-regionali della lingua italiana.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei solo fare un contributo che ha a che fare con la domanda iniziale della discussione.


bearded said:


> Vorrei sapere se considerate la frase ''viene a piovere'' colloquiale, regionale, scorretta oppure accettabile in italiano - ed in quale misura o registro


Ho trovato in Grande Grammatica Italiana di Consultazione la frase "Parti prima che venga a piovere", che non è marcata come sgrammatica o altro. È usata da esempio dell'uso di "prima che".


----------

